# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  2ª EDICIÓN de CAMISETAS

## Luján

Hola a todos!

Hoy se abre el plazo de registro de encargos de la segunda edición de camisetas y gorras de Embalses.net.

Tanto la dinámica como los productos son similares a la primera edición.

El plazo de pedidos se abre hoy, al igual que el de pago. Por mensaje privado indicaré el número de cuenta en el que hacer el ingreso/transferencia.

Según la demanda, el plazo de pedido se cerrará no más tarde del 30 de junio (prorrogable) y el de pago 10 días más tarde de la finalización del anterior.

El precio de las camisetas es de 10/ud y 5/ud las gorras. El precio incluye las camisetas y gorras pedidas y el envío mediante correo postal normal. Si se solicita un medio de envío diferente el precio se modificará.

El método de hacer la lista de pedido será como en la 1ª edición: Se *copiará* (no se citará) la lista anterior y se añadirá al final el nuevo pedido.


Los colores y tallas de las camisetas son los mismos que en la 1ª edición. También se pueden encontrar en el álbum al efecto que hay en mi perfil.

Estas son los modelos y colores. Los tachados no permiten el color del  logo, no se vería, excepto el turquesa, que está tachado, pero queda muy bien.

----------


## Luján

Recordad, copiad y pegad, no citéis.

Luján: 2 bebé 0/1 rosa y verde

----------


## F. Lázaro

Luján: 2 bebé 0/1 rosa y verde
F. Lázaro: 2 adulto XXL verde

----------


## ben-amar

Luján: 2 bebé 0/1 rosa y verde
F. Lázaro: 2 adulto XXL verde 
Ben-Amar: 2 adulto L; 1 azul + 1 verde; 1 niño 9/11 verde; 3 gorras

----------


## Luján

Qué éxito que tiene la 2ª edición de las camisetas!!  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Vamos a ver si le hacemos algo de publicidad:


Camisetas!!! Camisetas baratas!!! vendo camisetas baratas, que nos las quitan de las manos oiga!!!!

Camisetas!!! de todos los colores, color uva y piña! para el niño y la niña!!!!

Oiga, pero qué bonitas que son las camisetas!!!!

 :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Qué éxito que tiene la 2ª edición de las camisetas!! 
> 
> Vamos a ver si le hacemos algo de publicidad:
> 
> 
> Camisetas!!! Camisetas baratas!!! vendo camisetas baratas, que nos las quitan de las manos oiga!!!!
> 
> Camisetas!!! de todos los colores, color uva y piña! para el niño y la niña!!!!
> 
> Oiga, pero qué bonitas que son las camisetas!!!!


Te ha quedado de lujo el pregon pero pero quizas habria que dar un toque en los demas hilos

----------


## Luján

> Te ha quedado de lujo el pregon pero pero quizas habria que dar un toque en los demas hilos



En todos los hilos donde escribo se ve, pues lo tengo en la firma.

Sería conveniente que lo pusiese más gente en sus firmas, así alcanzaríamos más hilos.

----------


## ben-amar

> En todos los hilos donde escribo se ve, pues lo tengo en la firma.
> 
> Sería conveniente que lo pusiese más gente en sus firmas, así alcanzaríamos más hilos.


¡Hecho! 
He puesto el  en mi firma. 
¡Miiissss caaamisetaaaaas!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Qué éxito que tiene la 2ª edición de las camisetas!! 
> 
> Vamos a ver si le hacemos algo de publicidad:
> 
> 
> Camisetas!!! Camisetas baratas!!! vendo camisetas baratas, que nos las quitan de las manos oiga!!!!
> 
> Camisetas!!! de todos los colores, color uva y piña! para el niño y la niña!!!!
> 
> Oiga, pero qué bonitas que son las camisetas!!!!


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , te ha quedado fetén  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Sería conveniente que lo pusiese más gente en sus firmas, así alcanzaríamos más hilos.




Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

> En todos los hilos donde escribo se ve, pues lo tengo en la firma.
> 
> Sería conveniente que lo pusiese más gente en sus firmas, así alcanzaríamos más hilos.


Por mi parte ya está. Venga, animaros más gente :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Edito mi pedido, por lo que la lista queda como sigue:

Luján: 2 bebé 0/1 rosa y verde, 1 mujer punto liso verde
F. Lázaro: 2 adulto XXL verde 
Ben-Amar: 2 adulto L; 1 azul + 1 verde; 1 niño 9/11 verde; 3 gorras

----------


## perdiguera

Luján: 2 bebé 0/1 rosa y verde, 1 mujer punto liso verde
F. Lázaro: 2 adulto XXL verde 
Ben-Amar: 2 adulto L; 1 azul + 1 verde; 1 niño 9/11 verde; 3 gorras
Perdiguera: 2 mujer tirantes blanca talla M; 1 mujer tirantes roja talla M; 1 gorra

----------


## ARAGORM

Luján: 2 bebé 0/1 rosa y verde, 1 mujer punto liso verde
F. Lázaro: 2 adulto XXL verde 
Ben-Amar: 2 adulto L; 1 azul + 1 verde; 1 niño 9/11 verde; 3 gorras
Perdiguera: 2 mujer tirantes blanca talla M; 1 mujer tirantes roja talla M; 1 gorra 
ARAGORM: 1 adulto XL naranja; 1 niña 9/11 rosa; 1 gorra

----------


## Luján

Debido al gran éxito que ha tenido la segunda edición de camisetas, se cierra el plazo de pedidos.

Los miembros que ya han realizado sus pedidos recibirán por mensaje privado el importe de la transferencia o ingreso y el número de cuenta donde realizarlo.

Una vez confirmada la transacción recibirán un nuevo mensaje privado indicando este punto.

Cuando estén realizadas todas las transacciones, o tras un tiempo prudencial, procederé a realizar el encargo en tienda, tras lo cual, y una vez entregadas por tienda procederé a realizar los envíos por correo postal tradicional.

Espero que todo el proceso esté terminado antes de Agosto.


Si alguien tiene alguna duda, o quiere participar de las camisetas, que me lo comunique mediante mensaje privado lo antes posible, porque podría hacérsele un hueco a su pedido, dependiendo del paso en el que se encuentre el proceso.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Debido al gran éxito que ha tenido la segunda edición de camisetas, se cierra el plazo de pedidos.
> 
> Los miembros que ya han realizado sus pedidos recibirán por mensaje privado el importe de la transferencia o ingreso y el número de cuenta donde realizarlo.
> 
> Una vez confirmada la transacción recibirán un nuevo mensaje privado indicando este punto.
> 
> Cuando estén realizadas todas las transacciones, o tras un tiempo prudencial, procederé a realizar el encargo en tienda, tras lo cual, y una vez entregadas por tienda procederé a realizar los envíos por correo postal tradicional.
> 
> Espero que todo el proceso esté terminado antes de Agosto.
> ...


OK Luján , muchas gracias por todo  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Hola!

Me han comentado algunas modificaciones en los pedidos de la segunda edición.

La lista queda como sigue:

Luján: 2 bebé 0/1 rosa y verde, 1 mujer Katy Pistacho L, 2 hombre XXL gris + XL naranja
F. Lázaro: 2 adulto XXL verde 
Ben-Amar: 2 adulto L; 1 azul + 1 verde; 1 niño 12/14 verde; 3 gorras
Perdiguera: 2 mujer tirantes blanca talla M; 1 mujer tirantes roja talla M; 1 gorra 
ARAGORM: 1 adulto XL naranja; 1 niña 9/11 rosa; 1 gorra         
Cantarin: 1 Adulto L verde
Recordad que el plazo está cerrado, pero si alguien quiere alguna camiseta o gorra y no está en la lista, me puede enviar un privado.


EDIT:

Se me olvidaba: Muchas gracias a los foreros que han incluido un enlace a este hilo en sus firmas. Creo que ya pueden modificar sus firmas para quitar el enlace, ya que el plazo está cerrado.

----------


## Luján

Hola a todos!

A los que han pedido camisetas en esta segunda tirada, sólo comentaros que ya están en cargadas en tienda  :Big Grin:  y, si todo sale bien, el miércoles que viene podré ir a recogerlas.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola a todos!
> 
> A los que han pedido camisetas en esta segunda tirada, sólo comentaros que ya están en cargadas en tienda  y, si todo sale bien, el miércoles que viene podré ir a recogerlas.


Gracias, Lujan, como no veo por que no tiene que salir bien, la espera ya es breve

----------


## Luján

Perdón por el retraso.

El lunes salieron los encargos de camisetas por correos. Me imagino que estarán en destino a lo alrgo de esta semana o como muy tarde la próxima.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Perdón por el retraso.
> 
> El lunes salieron los encargos de camisetas por correos. Me imagino que estarán en destino a lo alrgo de esta semana o como muy tarde la próxima.


Nada, al revés, darte las muchas gracias por todo  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Las mías llegaron ayer... que por cierto, a ver si veo al cartero  :Embarrassment: ... coge y me deja el paquete en la puerta sin llamar ni leches, como el que deja propaganda comercial en la puerta... :Mad:  :Embarrassment: 

Lo dicho Luján, gracias por todo  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ARAGORM

> Perdón por el retraso.
> 
> El lunes salieron los encargos de camisetas por correos. Me imagino que estarán en destino a lo alrgo de esta semana o como muy tarde la próxima.


Muchas gracias Luján, ya he recibido las camisetas y todo está perfecto.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Anoche llegue tardisimo del curro, agotado.
Cena, ducha y a la cama.... pero despues de probarme las camisetas y gorras :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Muchisimas gracias, Lujan, por todas las molestias. :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

A lucir por el turismo de Embalse nuestras camisetas y que la gente sepa que existe una página en Internet donde se habla de todos y cada uno de nuestros embalses, los trasvases, la agricultura, el tiempo, la fauna y flora, el deporte...
En difinitiva un sitio donde se puede pasar muy bien y que es EMBALSES.NET.
Saludos a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A lucir por el turismo de Embalse nuestras camisetas y que la gente sepa que existe una página en Internet donde se habla de todos y cada uno de nuestros embalses, los trasvases, la agricultura, el tiempo, la fauna y flora, el deporte...
> En difinitiva un sitio donde se puede pasar muy bien y que es EMBALSES.NET.
> Saludos a todos.


Amén  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> A lucir por el turismo de Embalse nuestras camisetas y que la gente sepa que existe una página en Internet donde se habla de todos y cada uno de nuestros embalses, los trasvases, la agricultura, el tiempo, la fauna y flora, el deporte...
> En difinitiva un sitio donde se puede pasar muy bien y que es EMBALSES.NET.
> Saludos a todos.


El oraculo ha hablado, aaaaaaameeeeeeeen :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

